# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حِكْمَةٌ فِي أَبْيَاتٍ!

## عبد الله الحمراني

قال علي بن سُودُون البَشْبُغاوي
في "نزهة النفوس ومضحك العبوس" (ص: 11):
وطِّن بشكركَ ما أُوصلت من نِعم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تنفِّرْه، بالكُفران ينفصمِ
إياك والكبرَ! إذ أهلوه قد حُرموا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حسن الثناء، وقد باءوا بخزيهمِ
شاورْ سِواكَ تصِب في كلّ حادثة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تُمار محبًّا تُرْمَ بالسأَم
تصدقنَّ إذا أَمْلقت مُتَّجرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع الإله تنل من فضله الرَّذِم
لا تنظرنَّ إلى من قال محتقرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانظر -سلمت- إلى ما قال من حكِم
فالمرء يا صاحِ مخْبوء ومستتِر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تحت اللسان إذا لم يُبْل بالكلم
ما اعتاد يطلبه منك اللسانُ فلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُعَوِّدنْه بغير الصدق يستقم
ومن خلا كَلِما لسانُه كثُرت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إخوانه، وسَما فيهمْ بذا وسُمِي
من أكثر المزحَ في الناس استُخف به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس يسلم من آفات حقدهمِ
ما أضمر المرءُ يبدو من شمائله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قولا وفعلا، وأمسى غير مكتَتَمِ
يا جامع المال بخلا ذُبْ ومُتْ أَسفا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لوارث ما تَرى أو حادث عَمِم
لا راحةً لحسود في معشيته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس يظفر ذو بغي بمغتَنَمِ
اللهُ يرْحم نفسًا قدرَها عرفت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم تغد عن طورِها، والكبرَ لم تَرُمِ

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> ما أضمر المرءُ يبدو من شمائله  قولا وفعلا، وأمسى غير مكتَتَمِ




جميل ٌ ، بورك ما نقلتم ..

* لا أعلم لم حينما يكون الموضوع جليلُ الفائدة غزيرها للمُبصر الرشيد ، يقلُّ زوّاره ..!
هل لانقطاع رقعة الوصال لدينا بين العلم والعمل ؟
اللهم نسألك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ..

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

إِن المكارمَ أخلاقٌ مطهرةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالدينُ أولها والعقلُ ثانيها 
والعلمُ ثالثُها والحلمُ رابعُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجودُ خامسها والصدقُ ساديها 
والِبرُّ سابعُها والصبرُ ثامنُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والشكرُ تاسعُها واللينُ باقيها 
والنفسُ تعلمُ أني لا أصدقُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولستُ أرشد إِلا حين أعصيها 
وردت في أدب الدنيا والدين، والمستطرف، وغيرهما؛ ونُسِبَتْ لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.

----------

